# Configuring dependencies up front



## soylentgreen (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there a way, when installing ports with many dependencies (Gnome2 for example) to do the make config for all of the dependencies at the beginning?


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 23, 2009)

make config-recursive


----------



## soylentgreen (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweet! Thank you.


----------

